

Google offers home 'slave' service amid reports staff fleeing to Facebook - keyle
http://www.news.com.au/technology/google-offers-home-slave-service-amid-reports-staff-fleeing-to-facebook/story-e6frfro0-1225946489374

======
kls
Google is going to have to offer incentives that rival the pre-IPO stocks that
FB employees are getting. They know that being in on the pre-IPO = instant
wealth. It is hard to pass up that opportunity. I am sure they are not leaving
due to the fact that Facebook offer more exciting and challenging work but
when faced with a few years of work, IPO and then do what you want to it is
hard to stick around even at Google. The part that I look forward to is the
start-up boom that is coming after FB IPO's. I expect to see these developers
leave in droves to start their own ventures with their new found wealth from
the IPO. That is when tech will get pretty interesting again. A lot of bright
people with a pocket full of money, means a lot of interesting pursuits for
sure.

